# Found some old pictures... guess the breed mix?



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

I found some old pictures on my computer of my childhood dog. This was taken when he was 18 years old (he lived to be 18/19)

This picture was taken shortly after he was shaved. Normally, his hair was 3-4 inches long and kind of scruffy, especially around his face. His hair was not soft at all (unless it was shaved) The hair on his face has always been grey, that has nothing to do with age.

When we adopted him, we were told he was a terrier mix. We were never really able to narrow it down much. He was a pretty hyper dog (even in his old days) but also very smart. 
I will try to see if I have any pictures of him when he was younger (and not shaved)




























Any guesses?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh jeeze... maybe some JRT? I see JRT in his head. As for the rest... I'm not sure. Maybe a wire-haired JRT and a Basinji. haha but that's just a wild guess (still, I can kind of see it)


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

I finally found some older pictures. I had forgotten just how different he looked without a haircut. He was around 3-4 years old when this picture was taken:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The square body type reminds me of Schnauzer. The hair reminds me of a wire-haired terrier.









Both the white dogs are a Schnauzer mix. 

The ears throw me though?


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

oooooh... I think I found. He might have been a border terrier mix. I was not sure from your more standard border terrier pictures, but once I looked for ungroomed border terriers, the resemblance is uncanny.

http://www.cbtwelfare.org/border_pics.html

My dog was bigger, had different ears and had a longer, curly tail. But otherwise, he looks just like that scruffy dog http://www.cbtwelfare.org/adopt-imgs/Oliver.jpg


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

marie&tessa said:


> oooooh... I think I found. He might have been a border terrier mix. I was not sure from your more standard border terrier pictures, but once I looked for ungroomed border terriers, the resemblance is uncanny.
> 
> http://www.cbtwelfare.org/border_pics.html
> 
> My dog was bigger, had different ears and had a longer, curly tail. But otherwise, he looks just like that scruffy dog http://www.cbtwelfare.org/adopt-imgs/Oliver.jpg


 I think you have found a winner!  I looked too. Sure does look like a match!


----------

